# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  trazimo zenu -u trudnoci ostala bez posla ili diskriminirana

## renata

bilo da je istekao ugovor, bilo da je na neki nacin dobila otkaz, bilo da se radilo o nekoj drugoj diskriminaciji, samo zato sto je zena i samo zato sto zeli imati dijete

razumijem da vam je sigurno tesko govoriti o tome, ali ako necemo javno govoriti, tesko ce dolaziti do promjena.

trazi se za dokumentarac, snimanje moze biti otvoreno, s imenom i prezimenom, ali ako nikako ne zelite tako, moze i s ledja, anonimno

----------


## renata

dizem  :Smile: 

stvarno nije nitko imao ovakav problem?

----------


## lali

evo ja se javljam!

----------


## ivarica

hvala lali   :Heart:  
mozes mi poslati na mail kontakt telefon, renata ne stigne puno na forum

----------


## renata

lali, mozes se pliz danas javiti ivarici ili meni, bar na pp?  :Smile:

----------


## renata

drage zene, nitko, ali bas nitko nam se nije javio. 
znaci da NEMA DISKRIMINACIJE?!? sve je divno i krasno?

pliz, javite se. ako se suti o tome, kako da uopce dodje do poboljsanja?  :Wink:

----------


## lunas

Vjerojatno nije vise u djiru, ali, eto ja bila na jednom razgovoru za posao, kad ono gradonacelnik xy grada mene pita da li imam djecu i da li namjeravam imati jos djece buduci ne namjerava zaposliti nekoga tko bi mu za par mjeseci otisao na porodiljni!  :shock: 
Jos nije rijesen natjecaj, ali iz pouzdanih izvora znam da ce zaposliti jednog decka.
A bilo je toga i kod odvjetnika. Jedna mi je odvjetnica otvoreno rekla da me ne zeli zaposliti zgob toga sto imam malu bebu koja ce vjerojatno biti puno bolesna, pa cu ja puno izostajati s posla. I, naravno, zaposlila je musku osobu.

Uglavnom to su sve bili samo razgovori za posao.

Na pocetku prve trudnoce radila sam u jednom odvjetnickom uredu, gdje se pusilo na veliko, i gdje vecina nije imala obzira na to sto sam ja trudnica, i da mozda ne bi trebali pusiti u mojoj prostoriji. Ja sam pitala moju ginicku koliko to pasivno pusenje utjece na moje zdravlje i zdravlje mog djeteta, a ona mi nije rekla nesto konkretno nego mi je odmah ponudila da idem na cuvanje trudnoce. To je bio jedini nacin da me spasi od pasivnog pusenja. I eto, ja od onda ne radim.

----------


## tonija27

Nakon završenog fakulteta, cijela nadobudna i puna entuzijazma otišla sam na razgovor za posao u državnu ustanovu. Tamo me dočekao direktor sa riječima. 'Slušaj, ja ću ti odma reći kako stvari stoje. Ti si žensko, jesi udana? Nisi. Bit ćeš jednog dana i zatrudnit ćeš i što ću ja onda. Taman kad te naučim posa, ti ćeš na bolovanje. Ja ću rađe uzeti onog muškog doli sa dvorišta i priučiti ga, nego tebe!'  :shock: 
Kasnije sam radila u firmi u kojoj su predrasude bile iste, ali ne konkretno prema meni, pa neću ni spominjati.
Prije par godina odselila sam se u mali gradić i zaposlila u privatnoj firmi. Radila sam na neodređeno vrijeme i bila prijavljena na minimalac. Nakon godinu i pol staža ostala sam u drugom stanju, a nakon isteka porodiljnog dobila sam otkaz. Višak radne snage. Zapravo sam dobila papir na kojem piše 'sporazumni prekid radnog odnosa', kako poslodavac ne bi imao nikakve obaveze prema meni. Jedva sam se izborila za ispravno formulirani otkaz.
Dobila sam ponudu za drugi posao isto u privatnoj firmi. Poslodavac me je malo zavlačio, čekao neke ugovore, zamjene... U to vrijeme sam saznala da sam ponovo trudna. Rekao je da će me svakako zaposliti, jer da ima koristi od toga pa makar bila na bolovanju. Onda je donešen onaj super zakon o tome da poslodavac plaća bolovanje i ......
Što ću dalje pričati   :Sad:  
Živim u malom gradu i riječ je o privatnim firmama i nikad ne znam kad ću opet imati posla sa nekima od njih. Ovo iznosim ovdje tako da makar žene koje se okupljaju na ovom forumu mogu vidjeti kakvih sve situacija ima i ukoliko imaju slično iskustvo da znaju da nisu same........

----------


## agoricanec

Ja sam se našla u situaciji kad sam dobila otkaz zbog toga jer sam počela sa postupkom umjetne oplodnje. Moj bivši poslodavac na sudu je rekao da mi je dao otkaz zbog bolovanja. Imala sam neprekinuti radni odnos od skoro 5 godina. Sud još uvijek traje i nema naznake kad će biti ova trakavica gotova.

----------


## vendela

Sestra mi ima problem o kojem vi ovdje pricate pa je obecala da ce vam se javit! 
  No ta tema mi je stvarno zanimljiva jer oceju povecati natalitet a nece zastitit Trudnice!
  Strasno!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zibba

Trudna sam 8 tjedana i trenutno nezaposlena, jer mi je ugovor "istekao" 31.12.2006.
01.11.2006.zaposlila sam se u trgovini mješovitom robom uz ugovor na probni rok od 2 mj. Kasnije sam saznala da i radnice koje rade već po godinu-dvije još uvijek potpisuju novi ugovor svaka 2-3mj. jer se to tako radi u toj firmi. OK, rekla sam i odlučila dalje tražiti posao u struci (ekonomist po zvanju). 19.12.2006. test na trudnoću pozitivan, ja luda od sreće, MM također, samo nam sjenu baca moj ugovor. Odlučili smo reći svima tek nakon Božića jer smo htjeli malo uživati u privatnosti. Znali su samo moja sestra koja je također na ovom forumu- mojom zaslugom od kada je trudna i kolegica na poslu zbog prirode posla dizanja teških stvari, gajbi pive i mineralne vode, teške kutije i druge stvari. 
Taj tjedan prije Božića šef mi nudi mjesto poslovođe u prodavaonici, radno vrijeme od 7-15, možda nešto veću plaću isl i daje mi rok do 26.12. da razmislim o prijedlogu. Dobro, radno vrijeme bi mi odgovaralo, posao bi bio manje naporan jer uvijek je netko samnom u smjeni pa bi on prenosio teške stvari, odgovornost je velika, zadužen si ne samo za robu i financije, već i za kolegice i njihovo ponašanje.

Dva dana nakon Božića šef dolazi u dučan i kaže kako sam ga iznenadila i razočarala, da to nije očekivao od mene, kako mu ništa ne govorim, a on u drugoj prodavaoni čuje od moje susjede  :?  kako ja nosim bebu i kako je to super. Ja ga pitam odakle mu ta neprovijerena informacija, jer niti sama nisam još bila sigurna da li je test bio točan, a gin na godišnjem. Na kraju mu nisam rekla ni da jesam niti da nisam trudna. On je komentirao da će mi sigurno produžiti ugovor na još 2mj pa ćemo onda vidjeti, ali kao takva da ne mogu biti poslovođa (trudnice su nesposobne i glupe osobe koje ne mogu odgovarati niti za sebe valjda po njemu).  
Kolegicama je sljedeći dan ujutro donio ugovore na produženje i rekao da će meni donijeti tokom poslijepodneva, a nije se niti javio niti pojavio. Sljedećeg dana mi je otvoreno bolovanje zbog laganog krvarenja koje se srećom nije više ponovilo, ali je on odmah rekao da mi s obzirom na bolovanje neće niti produžiti ugovor jer njemu trebaju radnici, a ne netko tko će biti na bolovanju.

----------


## Elle25

Kako je moja situacija još malo svježa ispričavam se na zajedljivosti!

Uglavnom, napokon se zaposlim ... na poslu i dobrih i loših dana ... daju mi se naznake produženja ugovora (iako pre rano, ali opet...) ... ostajem trudna, te zbog posla obavještavam ga o tome da si ipak traži nekog drugog ( treće djete, a djeca su mi na prvom mjestu tako da ne dolazi u obzir da pod cjenu plaće dolazim na posao prije treće godine).

Prva vijest ... super ...
Nakon dva dana počinje zlo ... nisam odmah to shvatila kao zlo jer smatram da svatko ima pravo na žute minute, te mu kažem kako od njega očekujem da mi produži ugovor (kako je davao naznake) na još 6. mjeseci, tako da ostvarim prava iz radnog odnosa za vrijeme porodiljskog.

E tu je počela komedija ... unošenje u lice, vikanje, vrijeđanje na račun posla i nesposobnosti u radu .... i nema produljenja ugovora.

Pokušavam mu objasniti da to sve neće imati veze s njim i da ga neću koštati ni kune, ali ne pomaže, te nakon mjesec dana torture (ustvari, nakon zadnjeg napada), tražim sporazumni raskid radnog odnosa.

I to je to !

Znam, sve znam .... , ali treba se naći u takvoj situaciji, pa je onda lakše razumjeti.

Što se tiće javnosti ... prvog poslodavca sam tužila jer sam nakon drugog djeteta dobila otkaz, a to mi je bilo napomenuto kad me je tlačio, nakon što sam ga obavijestila da sam trudna.

Kako mi je država pomogla nakon drugog djeteta ... to je tek smijurija, tak da jako volim kad mi se priča o pravdi !!!!

----------


## nn24

bok, evo ja sam friska na ovom forumu. al imam problem. sad sam u 18. tjednu trudnoce. 26.01. sam otisla na bolovanje zbog komplikacija  (u 1. mjesecu trudnoće) (prije godinu i pol sam imala spontani, a u ovoj trudnoci lagano krvarenje).  zaposlena sam u dvije škole, u jednoj na 8 sati rada u nastavi i na određeno (do 31.08.), a u drugoj skoli na neodređeno 4 sata rada u nastavi.ovo mi je prvo radno mjesto, a pocela sam raditi 1.09.2006.. e , problem je naknada koju sam dobila za bolovanje: za 1. mjesec 75 kn :shock: , za 2. mjesec 437 kn :shock: . gdje god pitam rekli su mi da je to tako po  novom zakonu od prosle godine. zar nije sramota da dobivam tako niske naknade, pa to mi nije dosta ni zasto mjesecno. ima li netko neko rjesenje ili netko s slicnim problemom?

----------


## tatek

Tek sad vidim ovu temu ... Ako vam jos kad bude trebala neka takva prica, MZ nisu produzili ugovor u odredjenoj znanstvenoj instituciji u vlasnistvu drzave nakon sto je ostala trudna sa Zrinkom, vjerujem da bi se dala nagovoriti na snimanje.

----------


## dtrstenjak

[quote="renata"]bilo da je istekao ugovor, bilo da je na neki nacin dobila otkaz, bilo da se radilo o nekoj drugoj diskriminaciji, samo zato sto je zena i samo zato sto zeli imati dijete

razumijem da vam je sigurno tesko govoriti o tome, ali ako necemo javno govoriti, tesko ce dolaziti do promjena.

trazi se za dokumentarac, snimanje moze biti otvoreno, s imenom i prezimenom, ali ako nikako ne zelite tako, moze i s ledja, anonimno[/quote.ja sam u obje trudnoće dobila otkaz i nikome ništa jer nitko mi nije znao pomoći.već 3god predmet na sudu i nisam dobila nikakvo rješenje još.[/b]

----------


## dtrstenjak

ja sam obadvoje djece dobila otkaz u trudnoći.sa prvim djetetom sam sve dala na sud i do dana današnjeg ništa nije riješeno iako bila na svjedočenju a prošlo već 3godine.sa drurim djetetom poslodavac nije htio produžiti ugovor i u 2mj trudnoće dao otkaz jer trudnica.u prvoj trudnoći sam bila trudna 6mj kad dobila otkaz i na sudu šefica izjavila da nije znala da sam trudna itd.zar je trbuh u 6mj trudniće tako malen kad nije vidjela pitam se!smješno ali istinito.

----------


## dtrstenjak

ja sam obadvoje djece dobila otkaz u trudnoći.sa prvim djetetom sam sve dala na sud i do dana današnjeg ništa nije riješeno iako bila na svjedočenju a prošlo već 3godine.sa drurim djetetom poslodavac nije htio produžiti ugovor i u 2mj trudnoće dao otkaz jer trudnica.u prvoj trudnoći sam bila trudna 6mj kad dobila otkaz i na sudu šefica izjavila da nije znala da sam trudna itd.zar je trbuh u 6mj trudniće tako malen kad nije vidjela pitam se!smješno ali istinito.

----------


## eki3

Joj zasto ovo nisam vidla kad mi se desavalo!
Meni su pokusali dati otkaz kad sam ostala na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoci, al sam ih nekako stopirala.Ljepse iznenadjenje mi je bilo to da sam umjesto 100% place dobivala onaj minimalac od 800kn.Zakon se naime sutke promjenio pa ste morali imati 12 odnosno 18 mj radnog staza da ispunite uvjete.Imala sam ja i vise,al skupa sa volontiranje koje se ne priznaje.Inace radim u zdravstvu,nema sanse da pocnes raditi bez volontiranja u mom zanimanju.Uredno punis blagajnu drzave,radis kao tvoji kolege,placas ZO i MO, al kad trebas nesto i jos si trudnica...jok!

Svima koje ste slicno prozivjele ili cete prozivjeti  :Heart:   :Love:  

Samo me strah sta ce biti kad opet budem htjela dijete,znam samo da cu sjest i proucit zakon(  :Crying or Very sad:  ),ustvari rupe u njemu.

----------


## kahna

e i ja sam kasno vidjela temu. Taman sam prešla na novi posao - potpisala ugovor na 6 mj. i nakon 5 dana saznala da sam trudna. Juuupi nema veze ostavit će me (mislila sam) ipak radim u državnoj firmi  :Laughing:  i to još u zdravstvu.
Čak sam i tražila da me maknu s odjela (onkologija) da mogu ostati raditi, a ne da idem na bolovanje. Prebacili su oni mene i radila ja fino 5 mj. dok me ginićka nije stjerala na bolovanje (mislila je da sam doma od prvog pregleda jer je savjetovala mirovanje).
Aliii kad je došlo da se treba produžiti ugovor .... joj pa znaš, ti si trudna, pa nema sad smisla produživati kad ionako ne možeš raditi, pa ne možemo nikog drugogo uzeti itd. itd. Ja sam fino zvisila i za posao a i za sve ostalo   :Evil or Very Mad: 
Da stvar bude bolja rečeno mi je neka im se javim poslije porodiljnog da će me opet zaposliti. E pa živi bili pa vidjeli  :/ .

----------


## bertha

Ja sam u trudnoci dobila otkaz. Ukoliko Vas zanimaju detalji, javite mi.

----------


## ZIMA

ja srećom radim u firmi gdje su mi rekli da odem doma na bolovanje već u drugom mjesecu trudnoće. prva trudnoća mi je završila sa spontanim i kad sam se premišljala da li da odem na bolovanje ili ne rekli su mi da odem jer da će posla uvijek biti i da je bebica najbitnija. Naravno da sam zaboravila sve neplaćene prekovremene i sve one dane kad sam radila od 8 do 18 bez pauze. Ma kao dobitak na lutriji!
a to je u biti žalosno jer bi tako trebalo biti svugdje. Što znači to vrijeme provedeno doma prema svim onim godinama koje ćeš dati državi i poslodavcu?

----------


## ZIMA

a evo i jedne pričice. sjedim na kavici sa jednom prijateljicom i pridruži nam se jedna njezina poznanica. kaže mi frendica da je cura super. i dođe ona i stvarno sve ok. a onda odjedamput kaže kako je njezinog starog, inače vlasnika dosta dobre firme, zaposlenica prevarila. Ja mislila da ga je okrala kad ispada da je ona radila kod njega 5 godina na određeno i kad je potpisala ugovor na neodređeno nakon par mjeseci ostala u drugom stanju. Kao on je njoj praktički prepustio sve poslove, sve ju je naučio a onda ona samo tako ode a on mora tražit zamjenu. Gledam frendicu, ova klima glavom kao svarno strašno a ja ne vjerujem što vidim i čujem. Žena je crnčila za njega 5 godina a sad je grozna jer ide na porodiljni?
Tada još nisam bila ni udana a kamoli razmišljala o djeci ali cijela ta priča me zgrozila. A frendica mi je već neko vrijeme samo poznanica.

----------


## kahna

Ma sve je to katastrofa. Ne kužim koji je to problem za poslodavce ako žena zatrudni :?  Pa ne moraju ništa plačati. Niti za bolovanje niti za porodiljni a rade od toga toliku famu. Stvarno mi nije jasno.
Mislim da će proći godine i godine dok se nešto ne promjeni.

----------

